# 2014 Hoyt lineup



## MossyCreek (Oct 18, 2013)

What does everyone think about Hoyt's new lineup?
I'm interested in seeing how the new z5 cams feel compared to the RKT's. Also if someone would post when and what shops get them in soon.
Here's the link to the catalog...

http://issuu.com/grayloon/docs/hoytcatalog2014/1?e=0


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 18, 2013)

That carbon spider looks sick! With the 340fps might be a lil pricey though!


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 18, 2013)

carbon spider does looks sick...and I'm not even a big hoyt fan!


----------



## MCNASTY (Oct 18, 2013)

*New hoyts*



MossyCreek said:


> What does everyone think about Hoyt's new lineup?
> I'm interested in seeing how the new z5 cams feel compared to the RKT's. Also if someone would post when and what shops get them in soon.
> Here's the link to the catalog...
> 
> http://issuu.com/grayloon/docs/hoytcatalog2014/1?e=0



The Bow Shop in Hazlehurst will have the new bows on the shelf first of November.

Call John Conley
912-253-0636
Fred Bush Rd.
Hazlehurst, GA


These guys sale more HOYTS than anybody in the state!! 

FACT


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 18, 2013)

> these guys sale more hoyts than anybody in the state!!
> 
> Fact




OOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!   BURN!!!!   

(lick finger, hold up to the air and go "TSSSS" to get the full effect)




.


----------



## spydermon (Oct 18, 2013)

MCNASTY said:


> The Bow Shop in Hazlehurst will have the new bows on the shelf first of November.
> 
> Call John Conley
> 912-253-0636
> ...




And I'm coming to get one too


----------



## spydermon (Oct 18, 2013)

^   can Conley tune em as good as satilla outdoors?


----------



## MCNASTY (Oct 18, 2013)

spydermon said:


> ^   can Conley tune em as good as satilla outdoors?



 Cant speak for Satilla, and I'm not questioning those guys technical abilities, but JR is probably one the best breathing.


----------



## MCNASTY (Oct 18, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!   BURN!!!!
> 
> (lick finger, hold up to the air and go "TSSSS" to get the full effect)
> 
> ...



Well if that's how you like it.............

But yeah the HOYT rep actually told them they sold more than 60 over any other dealer in Georgia. Not too bad for a little part-time operation in a rural part of the state.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 18, 2013)

When people get serious things bad things tend to happen to critters!


----------



## dom (Oct 18, 2013)

charger comes with drop away instead of WB. Still waiting on my 2013 charger long draw.


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 18, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> That carbon spider looks sick! With the 340fps might be a lil pricey though!



Yea I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2013)

sweet sweet sweet


----------



## BigPimpin (Oct 18, 2013)

That carbon spyder is looking RITE!


----------



## bigblocktransam (Oct 18, 2013)

I've fallen in love with the faktor turbo...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 19, 2013)

Prolly not supposed to say this, but the carbon spider turbo is unbelievable.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Oct 19, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Prolly not supposed to say this, but the carbon spider turbo is unbelievable.



It's all good buddy, I own both a Parker and Hoyt


----------



## TwentySix (Oct 19, 2013)

spydermon said:


> ^   can Conley tune em as good as satilla outdoors?



Better. Much better. John is much more thorough. Chris at Satilla is good and can hold his own, but Conley is amazing.


----------



## chester86 (Oct 21, 2013)

I said it before and I'll say it again John is as good as they come I'd put him up against ANYBODY when it comes to tuning a bow! I hope the New Carbon Spyder Turbo is amazing done told John to get one on the way ASAP!!!


----------



## spydermon (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds good guys.  Ive been by his shop once quickly and stop in Douglas when I can as well.  I travel a lot and try and hit the know shops around as I do, mostly browsing around.  But I figured I would go to either of the above shops for my next bow


----------



## Hawire (Oct 22, 2013)

We will have some 2014 Hoyts hit or shelves probably Friday or Monday @T3 Outdoors in Valdosta.


----------



## C Cape (Oct 22, 2013)

TwentySix said:


> Better. Much better. John is much more thorough. Chris at Satilla is good and can hold his own, but Conley is amazing.



John is a very good tech but don't honestly know how he could have been much more thorough on the limited stuff I have done for you Aaron.

Neither here nor there but I will have Carbon Spyder 30's and Faktor 30's by the end of the week.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 22, 2013)

I have tuned a Hoyt or two in my day!


----------



## arob542 (Oct 23, 2013)

We will have the 2014 line up by the end of next week here at Kountry sporting goods in Montezuma.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 23, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I have tuned a Hoyt or two in my day!



Me too.  They so easy.


----------



## rnfarley (Oct 23, 2013)

That new Carbon Spyder 34 is going to be the sleeper...can't wait to shoot one. The could've just left the aluminum spyder risers and added the shock-rods and I'd have been happy. Like the aluminum spyder design better than the Faktor. 

Either way, that poor Faktor isn't going to get any attention with the new Carbon Spyders.


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 23, 2013)

arob542 said:


> We will have the 2014 line up by the end of next week here at Kountry sporting goods in Montezuma.



Do you work there now?


----------



## C Cape (Oct 23, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I have tuned a Hoyt or two in my day!



I prefer french ground tuning....Gets them shooting real nice...

Ashley, when did you leave Chucks?


----------



## arob542 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ashley, when did you leave Chucks?[/QUOTE]

Started over here at kountry a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## spydermon (Oct 28, 2013)

Anybody got any in yet.  I made contact with a rep through archery talk for this reason and he told me who had some, but want to see who all exactly in this direct area.


----------



## Hawire (Oct 28, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Anybody got any in yet.  I made contact with a rep through archery talk for this reason and he told me who had some, but want to see who all exactly in this direct area.



T3  in Valdosta. We've got in the Carbon Spyder, and the  Factor.  Still waiting on the Ignite. Should be here this week from what I'm told.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 28, 2013)

All I can say is  I want my money back on my Hoyt.  On TV they kill deer all the time.   I have only been able to kill a couple.  And the ones on tv are always huge


----------



## spydermon (Oct 28, 2013)

pricing?


----------



## C Cape (Oct 28, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Anybody got any in yet.  I made contact with a rep through archery talk for this reason and he told me who had some, but want to see who all exactly in this direct area.



Talked with Hoyt Wed and was told I should have some of mine tomorrow. Will keep you posted.


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 29, 2013)

rnfarley said:


> That new Carbon Spyder 34 is going to be the sleeper...can't wait to shoot one. The could've just left the aluminum spyder risers and added the shock-rods and I'd have been happy. Like the aluminum spyder design better than the Faktor.
> 
> Either way, that poor Faktor isn't going to get any attention with the new Carbon Spyders.



That's the one I'm most interested too but I'm pretty sure Cindy will get the Carbon Spyder 30.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a Spyder 34, and I like the way it shoots more than my Element, but I like to hunt with the Element more.  If the Carbon Spyder 34 shoots anything like the aluminum 34, but with the weight of an Element, I'm going to have a hard time not ditching my current stash of bows too.


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 29, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I have a Spyder 34, and I like the way it shoots more than my Element, but I like to hunt with the Element more.  If the Carbon Spyder 34 shoots anything like the aluminum 34, but with the weight of an Element, I'm going to have a hard time not ditching my current stash of bows too.



I love my Element but have always shot a slightly longer bow, I shot my son's Matrix and loved the way it felt. I haven't shot any of the Spyder series but I would guess the 34 would shoot very similar to the Matrix.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 29, 2013)

davidhelmly said:


> I love my Element but have always shot a slightly longer bow, I shot my son's Matrix and loved the way it felt. I haven't shot any of the Spyder series but I would guess the 34 would shoot very similar to the Matrix.



I shoot a Matrix in 3D, and its a shooter for sure.  The cams on the Spyder are better IMO, they made it a little smoother, and it has a tad more valley.  If I could throw the Spyder #2 cam on my Matrix, I'd have the perfect bow.  The Carbon Spyder 34 should be very close to that spec wise.


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 29, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I shoot a Matrix in 3D, and its a shooter for sure.  The cams on the Spyder are better IMO, they made it a little smoother, and it has a tad more valley.  If I could throw the Spyder #2 cam on my Matrix, I'd have the perfect bow.  The Carbon Spyder 34 should be very close to that spec wise.



I think that Carbon Spyder 34 would be my choice but I may wait till next year, Cindy is REALLY liking that Carbon Spyder 30 so rather than us both getting bows the same year She will most likely get one this year and me next. Two carbons a year adds up!


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 29, 2013)

The turbo will be my choice. But the 30" feels better(dead) at the shot.


----------



## C Cape (Oct 30, 2013)

Bows are in stock at our shop. Here's my take on the bows. 

CS30 - Deader and quieter than the carbon element g3. The cams are smoother than the original RKT cams but feel similar to the Spyder cams. It does have a more generous valley and a slightly firmer wall.

28.5/62 lb shot a 343 gr arrow at 297 FPS

Faktor 30 - Feels very similar to the Spyder 30 to me at the shot. Cams are a little smoother with a little more valley also than the original Spyder 30 though. 

28.5/71 lb shot a 391 gr arrow at 303 FPS

Have both of these bows setup to shoot if anyone wants to stop by and give them a test run. I will hopefully have CS Turbo's and CS34's in a few weeks.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 31, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Prolly not supposed to say this, but the carbon spider turbo is unbelievable.



I really want to shoot that turbo! It looks sick. And I dont even shoot Hoyt either


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 31, 2013)

The Carbon 34 would be the one I'd want, don't even need to shoot it to know it.


----------

